
Bugs from Hell: Injected Third-Party Code and Detours Equals a Bad Time - dblohm7
http://dblohm7.ca/blog/2016/01/11/bugs-from-hell-injected-third-party-code-plus-detours-equals-a-bad-time/
======
rarepostinlurkr
Makes the runtime projection being provided to processes in El Capitan start
to make more sense; who wants to waste hours trudging through a huge stack of
calls to find out some hack is blowing up your structures making users
complain like its your fault?

While its occasionally fun to do that kind of dive and we all certainly learn
something, it doesn't scale well.

------
chris_wot
Why the _hell_ is NVIDIA intercepting CreateWindow calls in Windows?!?

